# Ausgabe eines Shellskripts mittels php



## bauchinj (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo nochmal!

Gegeben ist folgende Aufgabenstellung:

Ausgabe eines Strings - generiert von einem Shellskript - mittels php. Hier mein Ansatz:


```
echo system("sudo ".$shell." testfkt");
```

($shell ist ein Absoluter Pfad zum script)
Dies funktioniert bei einem Script, bei einigen anderen leider nicht, obwohl ich auch bereits versucht habe, einfach das funktionierende Skript zu kopieren (mittels cp)

Ich bin als bewusst in dieses Forum eingestiegen, da ich vermute, dass es irgendetwas mit Rechten (eher nicht...) oder sonstigen Einstellungen zu tu hat.

PS.: Rechte der Skripte 755, hab ich aber auch bereits auf 777 erhöht


----------



## cow (14. Januar 2010)

kannst du vllt das Skript Posten mit dem es geht und das mit dem es nicht geht  

Sonst kann ich dir nicht sagen warum das eine Ausgegeben wird und das Andere ned


----------



## bauchinj (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Danke für deine Antwort, der Fehler war, dass ich die Datei nicht in /etc/sudoers angegeben habe!

lg


----------

